
Ask HN: Books about applying the open source model to society - kennu
I&#x27;ve been thinking for some time now that as productivity keeps growing, not all people will need to work any more. Society will eventually start to resemble an open source project where a few core contributors do the real work (and get to decide the direction), some others help around, and the majority of people just benefit without having to do anything. I&#x27;m wondering if any books have been written to explore this concept further?
======
westurner
> _I 've been thinking for some time now that as productivity keeps growing,
> not all people will need to work any more._

How much energy do autotrophs and heterotrophs need to thrive?

"But then we'll be rewarding laziness!"

Some people do enjoy the work they've chosen to do. We enjoy the benefits of
upward mobility here in the US; the land of opportunity.

Why would I fully retire at 65 (especially if lifespan extension really is in
reach)?

> _Society will eventually start to resemble an open source project where a
> few core contributors do the real work (and get to decide the direction),
> some others help around, and the majority of people just benefit without
> having to do anything._

Open-source governance [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-
source_governance](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open-source_governance)

Free-rider problem [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free-
rider_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free-rider_problem)

As we continue to reward work, the people who are investing in the means of
production (energy, labor, automation, raw materials) and science (research
and development; education) continue to amass wealth and influence.

This concentration of wealth -- wealth inequality -- has historically presaged
and portended unrest.

How contributions to open source projects are reinforced, what motivates
people who choose to contribute (altruism, enlightened self interest,
compassion, acceptance,), and what makes a competitive and thus sustainable
_open source project_ is an interesting study.

... Business models for open-source software:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_models_for_open-
sourc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Business_models_for_open-
source_software)

... Political Science:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_science](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Political_science)

... National currencies are valued in FOREX markets:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_exchange_market](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_exchange_market)

> _I 'm wondering if any books have been written to explore this concept
> further?_

"The Singularity is Near: When Humans Transcend Biology" (2005) contains a
number of extrapolated predictions; chief among these is that there will
continue to be exponential growth in technological change
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Singularity_Is_Near](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Singularity_Is_Near)

... Until we reach limits; e.g. the carrying capacity of our ecosystem, the
edge of the universe.

"The Limits to Growth" (1972, 2004)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Limits_to_Growth](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Limits_to_Growth)

"Leverage Points: Places to Intervene in a System" (2010)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17781927](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17781927)

Who owns what and who 'gets to' just chill while the solar robots brush their
teeth? Heady questions. "Tired yet?"

~~~
westurner
The Aragon Project has a really interesting take on open source governance:

""" IMAGINE A NATION WITHOUT LAND AND BORDERS

A digital jurisdiction

> _Aragon Network will be the first community governed decentralized
> organization whose goal is to act as a digital jurisdiction, an online
> decentralized court system that isn’t bound by traditional artificial
> barriers such as national jurisdictions or the borders of a single country._

Aragon organizations can be upgraded seamlessly using our aragonOS
architecture. They can solve disputes between two parties by using the
decentralized court system, a digital jurisdiction that operates only online
and utilizes your peers to resolve issues.

The Aragon Network Token, ANT, puts the power into the hands of the people
participating in the operation of the Network. Every single aspect of the
Network will be governed by those willing to make an effort for a better
future. """

[https://wiki.aragon.org](https://wiki.aragon.org)

